# YAY -- My Britax is NOT expired!



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

DS was born in Sept. 03. I bought his Wizard later that year. I just checked the date, and it was manufactured in Sept, 2000! I'm angry at myself for not checking earlier, and mad that now I have to buy something new.

He's actually in a Regent now, and that was our carpool/Daddy's car seat. Is there any option for a harnessed, easy-install seat that's not as much $$?? He's 5 and 40 lbs. I guess I could consider a HB booster, but I'd prefer to wait another year.

thanks,
-e


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

What a bummer! Did you buy it online or in a store near you? I wonder if you spoke to the manager if they'd give you a percent off a new one?


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

The Graco Nautilus is a high weight harness seat that harnesses to 65 lbs. You'd have to sit your son in it to see if he still fits height-wise in the harness. It won't last as long harnessed as the Regent, but it does turn into a highback booster and then a backless booster. The Nautilus usually runs about $150.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, unfortunately I bought it online (Probably Babyage or something). I was in a PP fog! I thought about that, but it seems like I just need to let it go and move on. Live and learn...
-e


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd go with the Nautilus if he still fits in the harness- Babies R Us, Target, Baby Depot and Walmart all have them in brick and mortar stores so you can try before you buy and then maybe find a coupon. That sucks about your Wizard!


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Did you ever register your seat with Britax? I would at least give their customer service center a call and see what they say. They may offer you some kind of discount...they seem very willing to stand behind their company.

Today I called for some replacement parts and they are sending them to me free of charge as a one-time generosity.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

that bites that they sold a car seat that was already 3 years old. i would contact the place you bought it from.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I would contact them as well.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I wouldn't worry about it at all.

You wouldn't worry about using an expired carseat?


----------



## MyZoeJane (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
You wouldn't worry about using an expired carseat?

I probably wouldn't worry about it too much either if I didn't live in an area of extreme heat and cold.... Those extremes take a toll on the plastic, which weakens it and lowers its efficacy in the event of an impact. In a more moderate climate I would feel confident using a seat a year beyond its expiration date.

ETA: Knowing what I know, I also will use medication up to 6 months beyond its expiration date, too.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Some insurance companies have been known to fight people on paying for this or that when they found out the car seat is expired (ie not paying certain medical bills, not paying for a new replacement car seat, etc.).

OP is looking for rec's on car seats, not opinions about what she should or should not do with the expired seat.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

OP here. Yes, I am not interested in a discussion about whether the seat is safe.

I may go try to check my credit card records to see if I can figure out where I bought it and/or contact Britax.

How's the install on the Nautilus as compared to a typical Britax? And Ds is tall and lean, so I'd definitely want to check the height.

thanks,
-e


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I just installed 2 Nautiluses for a friend in her van - 1 with Latch and 1 with a seatbelt. Both were a breeze.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Okay, so hopefully our Target will have them so DS can sit in one. I'm also assuming that if the Wizard fit in the middle (between a Regent and a Boulevard), then the Nautilus will (although those cupholders make it look wide!).

thanks,
-e


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi there. I have removed a couple of posts that were off topic, and personally pointed.

Let's stick on the topic, and not have discussions about other posters.









Thanks.


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

Wait. This doesn't make sense- the Britax Wizard was produced from 2003-2005, according to the Car Seat Pictorial, which I looked up because I didn't think the Wizard was made in 2000.

Are you sure about the manufacture date sticker? Are you... sure it's a Wizard?


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:

Are you sure about the manufacture date sticker? Are you... sure it's a Wizard?
It's without a doubt a Wizard (it had the red and white tag on the cover that says it). So do I have the date wrong?? There's a sticker that includes 09/00, so I assumed that was the manufacture date. Where should it be?

Boy, this is good news for me, then! Glad I haven't ordered anything new yet.
-e


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Eris you were totally right! After much digging, DH and I finally found the real manufacture date sticker -- July 2003! So I feel like a moron. But there IS another sticker that's more visible that says 09/00.
Whew. I'm so relieved, and so glad I posted about this!
thanks,
-e


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

Yay! I'm really glad to hear this.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyMommaToo* 
Eris you were totally right! After much digging, DH and I finally found the real manufacture date sticker -- July 2003! So I feel like a moron. But there IS another sticker that's more visible that says 09/00.
Whew. I'm so relieved, and so glad I posted about this!
thanks,
-e

Yeah, there are other stickers on car seats with dates on them. I got confused the first time I looked for a date of manufacture sticker.


----------

